# 1950's schwinn springer front drum brake bicycle



## aokgrad71 (Mar 25, 2008)

hi i found this old bicycle, does anyone know what something like that might be worth not sure about the price they're asking. thanks


----------



## J.E (Mar 25, 2008)

Got apicture you could show us.Thanks


----------

